

Ethercodes is a crossbreed between Etherpad and Skywriter for collaborative code - junkbit
http://ethercodes.com/

======
rgarcia
I don't understand...isn't Skywriter (previously Bespin) supposed to support
real time collaboration on its own?

[http://benzilla.galbraiths.org/2009/08/13/collaborating-
with...](http://benzilla.galbraiths.org/2009/08/13/collaborating-with-bespin/)

------
lanstein
FYI there are grammar and/or spelling errors in most frames of the slider:

"We care about codes highlights as much as you, major languages are here, even
more are comming!"

"Crowd coding, bring all peers immediately with simply a URL , in ignorance
about Emacs zealots or Vim stickers, watch every others' each single scratch
in truly real-time."

------
Gormo
This would be amazing if it attached to interpreters for appropriate
languages.

Collaboratively editing code _and_ seeing the runtime, even if it only
supports the console, would be extremely useful.

For pure HTML, a window containing the document rendered in realtime would
also be very beneficial.

------
CoryMathews
"Your web browser is not supported by EtherCodes"

Fine I didn't want to see you site either.

~~~
junkbit
Internet Explorer is the new Linux. Sweet sweet justice.

Works in Chrome/Firefox in Ubuntu

------
rmason
Tried in in both Firefox and Safari and got the 'we don't support your
browser' dialog even though my version numbers were higher than the ones they
gave.

Perhaps it is not ready for prime time?

------
d2viant
This is a great concept, but I would love to see it implemented as a plugin
for Visual Studio or Eclipse, not a new IDE.

------
stevejohnson
Page is too wide for my perfectly reasonable browser window.

~~~
Gormo
And too narrow for my maximized browser. The default view is only 70 columns.
In fact, the help text on the command-line extends off the right edge, with no
horizontal scroll, so the shortcut keys are all cut off.

Why not simply scale to the width of the user's browser window?

------
whalesalad
Who's idea was it to use Papyrus in the homepage slider?!

------
Spechal
Is it just me, or does this thing hate FireFox?

